# DeWalt Drywall gun



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey, I have been wondering if anyone has used the DeWalt drywall gun and do they adjust manually or automatically to really install drywall that fast.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

all screwguns, are first set manualy for depth of screws. then stay at that setting.

at least all I've seen

as always, just my thoughts.

good luck

take what helps? ignore the rest!

coupe/Larry


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

coupe is right. the odd time you will find a bad screwgun which the depth set shifts on its own

hilti and milwaukee are prob the best ones available. one i would definitely avoid is the ridgid.. two major issues with them which ive seen on 4 different units were that he tip wouldnt stay in the gun and the direction button is very sensitive... too many times ive seen ridgids thrown at the floor

the dewalts are fine, just the stock philips tip's dont last very long but thats a $0.75 fix. most dewalt driver tips are too soft and strip out really easy


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you going to use this for just one job then there's better ways then a drywall gun.
They sell tips that can go in drills or impact screw drivers that do the same thing as a screw gun.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Goldblatt-G15840-Drywall-Screw-Adaptor/dp/B0001IW568


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

the question was on the Dewalt screw gun. I stand by my statement, you must first manually set for depth of screws! the adapter, is pre set. should work fine? keep in mind, all of them must be held in straight position to go in correctly and countersink. or will strip tips going in on angles!

as always, just my thoughts.

take what helps? ignore the rest!

good luck

coupe/Larry


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

Those tips are a far cry of a drywall screw gun. I've used my dewalt on thousands of screws. Go to ebay and pick one up. Not very expensive. Forget the tip


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

joecaption said:


> If you going to use this for just one job then there's better ways then a drywall gun.
> They sell tips that can go in drills or impact screw drivers that do the same thing as a screw gun.


 I totally agree. No reason for a home owner to buy a drywall gun for his own projects.:thumbsup:


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

TurboDIYer said:


> Hey, I have been wondering if anyone has used the DeWalt drywall gun and do they adjust manually or automatically to really install drywall that fast.



How big is the job? How much drywall you have to hang?


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've hung probably 200 sheets with my gun but you know what, I like to have some tools that friends can use too. My screw gun has helped out about 4 friends to do their basements. I have a jack too that I rarely use too but all my buddies know I have it. There is gratification knowing you are helping others too. Used guns are around 60.00 on ebay


----------



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

TurboDIYer said:


> Hey, I have been wondering if anyone has used the DeWalt drywall gun and do they adjust manually or automatically to really install drywall that fast.


You mean a cordless drill, with drywall screws? 

It's as difficult as having someone hold a drywall board in place, and then having someone put a drywall screw on the tip of a drill bit of a cordless drill, and then pulling the trigger and putting weight behind the drill, pushing the screw in just beneath the surface, stopping the drill, and repeating that every 8'' down on each stud.

I can tell you right now, you can put screws into drywall faster with a "speed reload" and a regular 18v screw gun. How? SImple. Take your left hand (if you're right handed) put 10-20 screws in it, all facing the same direction. cycle screws between your middle and index finger one at a time as you put them in. If you're talking about speed, and efficiency with accuracy, you can put in 30 screws a minute doing this method. Which there is no Drywall gun that could even compare to manually feeding screws to a regular screw gun.

EDIT

3 men can drywall an entire 1600sq ft house in a day (including the cieling) minus the joint compound and taping doing this method.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> You mean a cordless drill, with drywall screws?
> 
> It's as difficult as having someone hold a drywall board in place, and then having someone put a drywall screw on the tip of a drill bit of a cordless drill, and then pulling the trigger and putting weight behind the drill, pushing the screw in just beneath the surface, stopping the drill, and repeating that every 8'' down on each stud.
> 
> I can tell you right now, you can put screws into drywall faster with a "speed reload" and a regular 18v screw gun. How? SImple. Take your left hand (if you're right handed) put 10-20 screws in it, all facing the same direction. cycle screws between your middle and index finger one at a time as you put them in. If you're talking about speed, and efficiency with accuracy, you can put in 30 screws a minute doing this method. Which there is no Drywall gun that could even compare to manually feeding screws to a regular screw gun.


:no::huh::no::huh:









> Hey, I have been wondering if anyone has used the DeWalt drywall gun and do they adjust manually or automatically to really install drywall that fast.


They may have some that adjust automatically, but most adjust manually one time....then it's "set" and you can "get with it" :thumbsup:


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

jburchill said:


> How big is the job? How much drywall you have to hang?


I'm a General Contractor so I'm using it for my team/crew.


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

BigGuy01 said:


> You mean a cordless drill, with drywall screws?
> 
> It's as difficult as having someone hold a drywall board in place, and then having someone put a drywall screw on the tip of a drill bit of a cordless drill, and then pulling the trigger and putting weight behind the drill, pushing the screw in just beneath the surface, stopping the drill, and repeating that every 8'' down on each stud.
> 
> ...


As a General Contractor, I have used that method on my jobs but after watching an episode of Holmes Inspection, I see these guys using a DeWalt screw gun screwing on the drywall at like literally 2 screws a second.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought a dewalt drywall gun for the remodel of my basement. And I am a DIY home owner. Not a general contractor or professional drywall installer. 

Reason I bought mine was it is faster to hang drywall and was easier to hang drywall when working alone. Also, I wanted to buy it.

I have the dewalt 272 model and it is a manual for setting the depth. I did notice that you will have to adjust the settings occasionally. I noticed it when drilling into old studs compared to new studs.

If you are buying for your crew I'm guessing you'd be hanging more drywall in the future and would recommend buying a drywall gun. I liked my dewalt, but other might be just as good.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

3 men can drywall an entire 1600sq ft house in a day (including the cieling) minus the joint compound and taping doing this method.

the week before my forced retirement due to a stroke, myself and two buddies hung a 3 bedroom 2 bath house of 110 12' sheets, started at 8 AM. was home by 2:30PM. with 47 sticks of corner bead nailed on. on Monday. that Saterday my wife and I went and sanded and painted the house as the builder was laying carpet and running baseboard. with moving van setting outside.


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

coupe said:


> 3 men can drywall an entire 1600sq ft house in a day (including the cieling) minus the joint compound and taping doing this method.
> 
> the week before my forced retirement due to a stroke, myself and two buddies hung a 3 bedroom 2 bath house of 110 12' sheets, started at 8 AM. was home by 2:30PM. with 47 sticks of corner bead nailed on. on Monday. that Saterday my wife and I went and sanded and painted the house as the builder was laying carpet and running baseboard. with moving van setting outside.


I am sorry to hear that you have been forced to retire due to health related issues. I will consider your advice for my purchase of my Drywall gun


----------

